# Hello!!



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

I am a new member but have been reading the message boards for a couple of weeks. Wanted to join in on the chats! Here's bit about myself - My Hubby and I have been ttc for 2 years. I am 28, he's 31. Going to the fertility clinic at the QMC in Nottm. Currently on Clomid (1st month), although I do ovulate myself. Consultant prescibed it for me to improve our chances whilst I'm waiting for a HY CO SY in March. Just been for a 19CD scan this morning - I had 8 follicles and it looks like I released 6 eggs! Hospital advised us not to have sex but we thought what's the likelyhood of getting pregnant (not very likely after 2 years of trying) and didn't want to miss any opportunity so went for it! Just have to wait and see. Think I'm coping reasonably well with it all, although everyone around me seems to be having babies and announcing pregnancies which can get me a bit down sometimes.  

Well, good luck everyone and try to stay positive.

Rach


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi RachNotts,

Welcome to FF!

I just wanted to wish you luck on your journey! 

Loads of Love ... Belinda x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi RCH,

Welcome to FF!  

Please feel free to join the Clomid Girls thread for a natter on the Clomid board.  You will be more than welcome.

Good luck x

Laine x


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Rach
Wanted to say Hi to a fellow Notts girl , there aren't many of us on here.  I started investigations at QMC back in June, but haven't really got very far. I've had my consultant appt, blood tests and cd11 scan.  I'm on the waiting list for a lap&dye, but that's just been extended to 6mths so I'm going private.  Who's your consultant?  Are you NHS or with Nurture?  
Hope it all goes well for you
Love
Claire


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi

I am in Notts too having tx at qmc, there is a meet up been planned in chellaston on the 18th dec, there is a post in meeting places i think

take care
bitbit
xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Rachnotts

Welcome to ff  hope to chat soon hun 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for all your messages, Finding this site very helpful and encouraging. It's good to see that people with problems can get pregnant and go on to have healthy babies. 

Claire - I'm currently at QMC on the NHS. Consultant is Hopkisson. Had my first appointment in Nov - 4 months after we got the referall from my GP. Now waiting 4 months for a HY-CO-SY. We decided to go for the HY-CO-SY as it is less intrusive than a Lap & dye. But if they find any problems in the HY-CO-SY will have to go on to a Lap&dye. Just hope I've not got   when my appointment comes round because they won't perform the Hy-Co-Sy and I will have to go back on the waiting list which could take another 4 months. If that happens we will probably go private. Where are you getting your's done privately? Let me know how it's goes. 

Bitbit - thanks for info on the meet up. Can't make 18th DEC but hopefully will be able to make the next one. Hope the EC went OK. 

Well, good luck everyone. Fingers crossed for you all.

Love Rach.


----------



## Gemsy (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Rach,

Welcome to FF, 

Hope your TTC journey is short!!!


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Rach
Thanks for getting back to me.  My consultant is Atiomo, I'm the only one I've heard of who isn't with Hopkisson! He was v supportive and patient though, so was happy enough with him.  I was seen back in September, which feels like an age ago.  We had to wait nearly 4mths from GP referral too.  I had the option of HSG but chose the lap, as I was also told that if the HSG showed a later need for a lap then I'd have to go back on another waiting list, and that would mean another 6 mth wait.  I guess I just wanted to be thorough and get it all out of the way.  I am going private at the Leicester Nuffield because that's the hospital my insurance deals with.  To be honest I am petrified of the results because everything else has come back normal and have convinced myself that that's where we're going to find a problem - the torment we put ourselves through!  Also af is irregular and she's due to appear soon - what's the betting she shows up on Friday! 

I'll be keeping an eye out for you, so keep us all informed.
Good luck
Claire
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Welcome also from another fellow Notts girl.  Wishes you love and luck - everyone on here is really nice - has made the difference to me xx


----------



## leanne2005 (Dec 2, 2004)

hi all ive been on here about a week now and this website has helped me a lot it is good to know that its not only us that there are others out there who find it hard to have children well a little bit about my self im 20 years old my partner is 27 years old been trying for a baby for 4 years now but only now getting help going for our first hospital appointment in the morning and im from the west yorkshire


----------

